# Jailbreak iPhone 4s



## ggkameleon (8 Mars 2017)

Bonjour ma chérie à changé de Tel et du coup son iPhone 4s jailbreak sous ios 9.0.2 commence à être un peu bug et lent. 
Donc je l'aurai bien update et la dernière version signée d'Apple est la 9.3.5. 
Par contre étant donné qu'il n'est plus suivis et pour pouvoir encore l'utiliser avec les App's compatibles il me faudrais le jailbreak. 
Quel outil permet de jailbreak ios 9.3.5 un iPhone 4s ?
Et si pas d'outils comment puis-je le restore sans perdre le jailbreak ?
Merci


----------



## Maxmad68 (9 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir
Désolé, pas de jailbreak stable ou de confience pour l'iPhone 4s (32 bits) sous iOS 9.3.5 ...


----------



## Maxmad68 (9 Mars 2017)

Sinon essaye de l'effacer avec Cydia Eraser (fait par Saurik et disponible sur Cydia), il permet de restaurer l'iPhone sous la même version, en enlevant le jailbreak, mais vu que c'est la même version on peut le re-jailbreaker par la suite
Si tu tente cette méthode, sache qu'il est possible que ça plante et que dans de cas il faudra restaurer l'iPhone sous 9.3.5
Dans tout les cas, n'oublie pas de sauvegarder


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2017)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> Sinon essaye de l'effacer avec Cydia Eraser (fait par Saurik et disponible sur Cydia), il permet de restaurer l'iPhone sous la même version, en enlevant le jailbreak, mais vu que c'est la même version on peut le re-jailbreaker par la suite
> Si tu tente cette méthode, sache qu'il est possible que ça plante et que dans de cas il faudra restaurer l'iPhone sous 9.3.5
> Dans tout les cas, n'oublie pas de sauvegarder



Intéressant


----------



## drs (12 Mars 2017)

Le restaurer en 9.3.5 ne sera pas possible, si?
Les versions 9.x ne sont plus signées par Apple...à moins que je me trompe


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2017)

drs a dit:


> Le restaurer en 9.3.5 ne sera pas possible, si?
> Les versions 9.x ne sont plus signées par Apple...à moins que je me trompe



Un site très pratique pour vérifier cela 
https://ipsw.me


----------



## drs (12 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un site très pratique pour vérifier cela
> https://ipsw.me



Oh merci, je ne connaissais pas. Je mets dans mes favoris du coup.


----------



## Maxmad68 (13 Mars 2017)

drs a dit:


> Le restaurer en 9.3.5 ne sera pas possible, si?
> Les versions 9.x ne sont plus signées par Apple...à moins que je me trompe



9.3.5 est encore signé pour le 4s, c'est la dernière (et seule) version sous laquelle il peut être reset ou mis à jour.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2017)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> 9.3.5 est encore signé pour le 4s, c'est la dernière (et seule) version sous laquelle il peut être reset ou mis à jour.



Oui c'est indiqué dans le fichier ipsw.me


----------



## HalfTeh23 (14 Avril 2017)

Je m'installe !
(Pour être au courant si il y a des avancée)
J'ai un iPad 2 (sensiblement le même hardware que l'iPhone 4S) sous iOS 9.3.5 que je souhaiterais jailbreaker.


----------



## charlesclrca (2 Mai 2017)

est-il possible de le downgrader ? Et ensuite de le jailbreaker ?

C'est quoi le rapport avec unsigned ?


----------



## AngryKiller (12 Août 2017)

Voilà: http://phoenixpwn.com : Jailbreak Semi-untethered 32-bits pour iOS 9.3.5, ipa à installer avec Cydia Impactor.


----------

